# Equivalencia potencia de transmision y rango



## hotpadrino (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola chicos, alguien puede decirme como hallar una equivalencia entre la potencia de transmision y el rango que alcanzaría?  Un transmisor de 50 dB o dBm a cuantos metros alcanza a llegar, o un transmisor de 2000 mW? Yo se que se descuenta un poco por las condiciones del ambiente, pero no se como encontrar una relación con el rango.  Gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 18, 2006)

Estas hablando de microondas ???

si la respuesta es si, entonces la relacion tambien tiene que ser con el tamaño de la antena ya que esta amplifica la señal y esto se hace de acuerdo al tamaño de la parabolica.

en realidad hay muchas formulas para esto pero no tengo a mano para enviartelas, pero lo que pienso es que tu pregunta hace responderte DEPENDE.

depende del tamaño de la antena, medio ambiente, clima.

Uno diseña primero basado en la distancia y ahi si la potencia , no viceversa. ya que es importante la ubicacion de las torres para las antenas, lineas de vista, zonas de fresnel, etc.

Me gustaria me dijeras exactamente para que necesitas ese dato y depronto podria ayudarte de una manera eficiente.


----------



## hotpadrino (Dic 19, 2006)

Bien, pues he buscado en internet varios módulos para hacer un robot teleoperado, el inconveniente es que varios de estos módulos dicen "potencia de salida de 200 mW" o algo similar, pero no me dice el alcanze en metros, que es lo que necesito.

Alguien me dijo que 1 Watt de potencia alcanza más o menos 5.5 Killómetros de rango a la redonda, lo cual se deduce de alguna ecuación que no recordamos.  Supongo que debe ser una relación lineal, lo que necesito es saber un alcanze aproximado dada la potencia.

Gracias.


----------



## Jaime Roberto (Dic 20, 2006)

El asunto de los alcances es un poco complejo, para ello debemos separar el espectro en partes, como ya sabes: LF, HF, VHF, etc. Lo primero que debes saber es en que banda estan los circuitos que vas a usar, eso determina las caracteristicas TX/RX del sistema.

Las señales LF, por eje: onda corta, AM. banda civil son las que mas alcance tienen porque debido a su tamaño no se ven afectadas por los obstaculos en su camino; la señal de los celulares es de altisima frec cerca de 1Ghz o hasta 3GHz, son señales altamente direccionales y precisan de linea vista entre Rec y Trans para buena señal, con pocos Watts se pueden cubrir grandes distancias pero solo si hay linea vista entre la antenas.

Tonces, averigua la Frec y despues hablamos

suerte


----------

